# What's this called? (Dealer's room help)



## Saeto15 (May 24, 2012)

I'm looking everywhere for something like those wire partitions people set up behind their tables to separate their booths from their neighbors/hang things on.  What the hell is it called?  I can't find anything on Google or Home Depot's website.


----------



## dinosaurdammit (May 24, 2012)

Saeto15 said:


> I'm looking everywhere for something like those wire partitions people set up behind their tables to separate their booths from their neighbors/hang things on.  What the hell is it called?  I can't find anything on Google or Home Depot's website.




one of these?


----------



## Xipoid (May 24, 2012)

metal wire grid paneling/wall?

http://www.storesupply.com/c-700-wire-grid-and-slat-grid-panels.aspx
http://www.displays2go.com/product.asp?ID=6177


----------

